# Sobre topologías en finales de audio



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2009)

Abrí este post porque note que se estaba armando varias discusiones paralelas y en distintos lugares del Foro

Estas están actualmente desparramadas por estos post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/cualquier-amplificador-bien-hecho-ampli-hi-end-17893/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-valvular-casero-17936/ 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/tecnica-bootstrap-17883/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/etapa-salida-muy-interesante-9865/

Mi sugerencia, si se me permite hacerla, es dejar este post como discusión teórico, técnica y/o diseño, así que no vengan con:
¿ Y por que se me quema el TIP31 ? 
¿ Le puedo conectar 30 parlantes 4 Ohms ?

Aquí se acabo la intro y vamos a poner la carne en el asador

*hazard_1998*
Al final logre que "La Cosa" funcione, como me ha pasado en otras oportunidades resulta que el simulador no reconoce alguna que otra configuración, porque al final sin tocar nada empezó a funcionar solo

Esto es una muestra del estado actual, esta trabajando con +-80VCC, sobre 8 Ohms


----------



## juanma (Ene 15, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Le puedo conectar 30 parlantes 4 Ohms ?


Mmmm a que en menos de 2 o 3 paginas maximo, tenes alguna pregunta colgada en el post, al estilo:
_"no consigo el transistor de salida XYX, puedo usar un 2N3055?"_ 

Por cierto, terminaste con la pre-intro, pero no con la introduccion al post   

"La Cosa" que amplificador es? 

Estas modificando un amplificador o simulandolo solamente.
Clase, elementos de salida, etapa de entrada, etc.

A modo de darnos una idea y seguir el post.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2009)

Es un tema que tenemos con *"hazard_1998"*, pero no encontre donde habia nacido


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 15, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Es un tema que tenemos con *"hazard_1998"*, pero no encontre donde habia nacido



Me parece que es este:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/discucion-sobre-mejoras-amplificador-p3a-17890/

Post nº 19

Saludos, interesante la propuesta de la discusión unicacmente sobre topologías de audio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2009)

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En efecto, gracias ya lo agrego al principio de este post


----------



## juanma (Ene 16, 2009)

Esto es sobre la etapa previa a la salida.

Hasta donde llega la etapa de VA? Hasta los 6 transistores a la salida?
La etapa de salida donde se toma? en los emisores de Q15/16?


Q13 => 2N5401 es encapsulado TO-92, con Pcmax = 625mW
Q15 => 2SB649 es encapsulado TO-126, con Pmax = 1W

Otra duda que me surgio es en este esquema:


En esta etapa de entrada (mirror-image topology), hay 2 salidas de VAS. Las etapas de VAS siempre llevan una fuente de corriente.
Uno de los VA actua como fuente de corriente del otro VA o en esta configuracion no son necesarias las fuentes de corriente?
No tendrian que tener cada uno de los VA una fuente de corriente?

Fogonazo, si querias dejar el post exclusivamente para etapas de salida, avisame y creo uno nuevo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2009)

Q10, D4, D5 y R11 forman una fuente de corriente constante, el resto no lo veo, posiblemente alimente a un diferencial de entrada
Q14 y Q15 es otra fuente de corriente constante que hace lineal al funcionamiento de Q13, eso es la etapa de salida de un previo ?
El  transistor 2N5401 es de baja corriente y hay resistencias demasiado grandes en el recorrido de la corriente como para ser una salida de potencia.

Exijo la aparición de *"hazard_1998"* me izo trabajar, me izo dibujar y lo peor de todo me izo pensar !


----------



## Cacho (Ene 17, 2009)

Creo que va a ser complicado lo que pedís, Fogonazo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ampli-full-mosfet-cuasicomplementario-simulado-17979/


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2009)

Este es el enlace a la simulación que realizo  *"hazard_1998" * que resulta ser idéntica a la anterior que publique

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=18013

Y este el el diseño


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 17, 2009)

bueno, saludo a todos antes de zarpar, y dejo una consulta que puede ser ovbia para uds pero para mi no...

se puede usar en 2 ohms?... jejej

no, en serio, por que (si corto los diodos de soft clip) este esquema produce sticking en el recorte?, siendo que este circuito lo utilice con par complementario de salida y no lo produce.....
por otro lado en la simulacion, tuve que quitar el diodo de clip D3 porque no se por que, en vez de actuar sobre el semiciclo negativo lo hacia sobre el positivo........¿?.....

por ultimo, este esquema se lo pase a fogonazo porque queriendo ponerlo a funcionar se me embalaba la corriente de reposo...no se por que...igual ahora esta tirado dentro del baul de los recuerdos...

ahora si, saludos a todos.. nos vamos pa´los carnavales de E.Rios (Arg)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> ......ahora si, saludos a todos.. nos vamos pa´los carnavales de E.Rios (Arg)


Mientras estés miran a las chicas *"Pulposas", "ligeras de ropas o casi desnudas" y efectuando "sensuales bailes",* analiza por que aparece una sobre impulsión en el cruce por 0, aparece en tu simulación y en la mía.

Saludos y que te diviertas


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 17, 2009)

por ultimo, y viendo que varios hablan sobre etapas de salida con igbt, si se construyen discretos con pares mosfet-bjt tendrian que ser lo mismo, igbt pnp no se consiguen mas, (no se fabrican porque no tienen aplicacion en el mercado) pero con 1 par sziklay mosfet N-Bjt pnp tenes el igbt n
y  con 1 par sziklay mosfet p-Bjt npn tenes el igbt p.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 17, 2009)

en la salida?
en que condiciones? a que frecuencia de entrada? 
en mi simulacion no la vi.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> en la salida?
> en que condiciones? a que frecuencia de entrada?
> en mi simulacion no la vi.....


Amplia justo el cruce por 0, esto es de tu simulación, en la que hice yo aparece igual, solo que a mi me aparece menos recorte (Soft clip) ¿?¿?
Las condiciones son las que dejaste en el archivo, solamente agregue otro osciloscopio a la salida.

Edit
Con los IGBT, paso algo raro, hace bastantes años los conseguí fácilmente en "Rodar", pero dejaron de existir o valen fortunas, los que quedan son industriales, miles de ampére y miles de voltios y muy baja frecuencia (10KHz)


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 17, 2009)

ese pulsito es porque le falta corriente de reposo, fijate que justo antes del pulsito aparece el deadtime entre semi ciclo y semi ciclo, el pulso viene justo despues, cuando recupera el control. supongo que será que en el momento del tiempo sin conduccion se corta el lazo de realim. cuando vuelve aparece el transitorio.... yo le di un poco mas de corriente de reposo y desaparece.....(ojo que eso supongo, puede ser cualquier otra cosa, pero si le das mas corriente de reposo desaparece) el soft clip, cuanto mas alta la resist que esta en serie con el diodo d1 o d2 mas suave se pone.
todavia no se por que aparece sticking.... si metes el soft clipping no llega a quedarse pegado nunca...
en cuanto a los igbt el 99% es de 10khz, para conmutacion, esa frecuencia te la declaran porque el tiempo de recuperacion de la juntura es largo (500nS tipico)ya que aparte de la capacidad miller del mosfet de entrada, tenes la capacidad miller del Bjt y ademas la capacidad Drain Source del mosfet queda en paralelo con la Base Colector del pnp de salida......, por otro lado poseen segunda ruptura (los mosfet no), si se usa en circuitos de soft switching, (resonantes) se pueden usar hasta 75-100khz, igualmente el igbt nacio para uso en conmutacion, no para señales analogicas ni mucho menos para audio.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> ese pulsito es porque le falta corriente de reposo, fijate que justo antes del pulsito aparece el deadtime entre semi ciclo y semi ciclo, el pulso viene justo despues, cuando recupera el control. supongo que será que en el momento del tiempo sin conduccion se corta el lazo de realim. cuando vuelve aparece el transitorio.........


Presupuse exacto lo mismo, pero lleve la corriente de reposo a 120mA por transistor y seguía allí el muy maldito, ahora estoy con esto otro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/motorizacion-silla-ruedas-17275/#post130791

Que representa una necesidad muy real y muy urgente, pero cuando tenga algunas cosas resueltas vuelvo con tu esquema.

! Ha ¡, pequeño detalle, yo aumente la corriente en mi esquema que tiene resistencias de emisor de 1Ω, luego pruebo con el otro.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 22, 2009)

Tengo un amplificador mosfet complementario, el problema es que en la simulacion hace unos cosillos raros, el diseño es muy simple y efectivo, aunque de inicio creo que hacen falta mas mosfets. 
Lo publique en un tiempo en el que mi vida corria atras de los amplificador de potencia hasta que sente cabeza y descubri que no siempre se tienen los suficientes recursos monetarios para armar una etapa grande... en fin.

Amplificador MosFet Modificado (De 150 A 800W RMS)

Este amplificador la verdad en la practica no se como funcione, no lo he armado, por que tenia algunas dudas pero en fin. El diseño es la firma Melody y lo posteo originalmente luciperrro en conjunto con una fuente smps y lo que hicer fue extraer el circuito asi como estaba en la placa original.

Pido que los expertos del tema de los amplificador lo analizen, para estar seguros de que la modificacion esta correcta, la simulacion de circuito la hice com multisim10 y pongo alguna imagenes de esta, subire pronto el archivo correspondiente oara el que lo quiera estudiar mas a fondo. especifico tambien las placas para hacerlo listas para imprimir jeje.

Segun las simulaciones jala pos bien. pero no entiendo por que al principio de esta se produce un gran consumo de corriente por unas cuantos segundos. en fin. hay que analizarlo

Saludos

Tacatomon

Upps, no mas hasta cinco jeje.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 22, 2009)

Aqui pongo lo que falta.

Se aceptan modificaciones y cambios.

Se podra modificar para que funcione solo con N-Channel MosFets?

Saludos.

Tacatomon


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 14, 2009)

bueno, revivo el post porque ayer buscando otras cosas aparecio la placa prototipo del amplificador con mosfet cuasicomplementario y quisiera revivir el proyecto....


----------



## Tacatomon (May 3, 2009)

Algun valiente que quiera analizar mi circuito puesto mas arriba?

Saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo (May 3, 2009)

Buenas, dejando a un lado la etapa de alimentacion para los amplificador,
Que es necesario para que la etapa de salida me funcione a 1 ohm?

Puede un amplificador de 100 Watts a 4 ohms darme una potencia cualquiera (mayor de 50W) en 1 ohm?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2009)

Claro que puede , pero también podés pasarte de mambo en corriente y volarlo si no está protegido!

Porque si sacás cuentas , daría muchísima más potencia , a pura corriente , demasiados más amperes que para lo que fué diseñado.

Saludos!


----------



## luisgrillo (May 3, 2009)

entonces en el diseño de estas etapas finales, lo primordial es la fuente de alimentacion para que te de la potencia en 1 ohm... y lo de menos son los transistores de salida?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 3, 2009)

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> entonces en el diseño de estas etapas finales, lo primordial es la fuente de alimentacion para que te de la potencia en 1 ohm... y lo de menos son los transistores de salida?



Los transistores de salida no son lo de menos!
Por supuesto que la fuente de alimentación debe ser capaz de proporcionar la potencia necesaria para excitar adecuadamente a la carga, pero la etapa de salida debe ser capaz de soportar la corriente de pico maxima demandada por la carga y aún así mantenerse dentro de la SOA. Es del todo probable (mas bien seguro) que debas usar transistores de salida en paralelo...pero cuantos? No sé, depende que cuanta potencia quieras manejar y de los transisotres que elijas.

En caso contrario, solo vas coleccionar transistores quemados...y muchos....

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2009)

Luis , tenes que tomar en cuenta que:

1º - La fuente sea capaz de entregar los amperes.

2º - Los transistores sean capaces de manejar esa corriente   (ya te lo dice Ezavalla)

Por eso te decía que si diseñás un amplificador de bastante potencia para salida a 1Ω , eso lo hará a MUCHA corriente , entonces tenés que considerar eso en el diseño de la salida , específicamente los transistores.


----------



## luisgrillo (May 3, 2009)

la circuiteria del amplificador diferencial y los driver de los transistores de salida serian lo mismo en el diseño de amplificador de 8,4,2 y 1 ohm?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2009)

La entrada es todo igual , pero vas a necesitar más corriente de base para los de salida (son amplificador de corriente   )


----------



## juanma (May 4, 2009)

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, dejando a un lado la etapa de alimentacion para los amplificador,
> Que es necesario para que la etapa de salida me funcione a 1 ohm?
> Puede un amplificador de 100 Watts a 4 ohms darme una potencia cualquiera (mayor de 50W) en 1 ohm?


Fogonazo (que por cierto hace un tiempo que no lo veo en algun post) fue claro en un principio:


			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Mi sugerencia, si se me permite hacerla, es dejar este post como discusión teórico, técnica y/o diseño, así que no vengan con:
> ¿ Y por que se me quema el TIP31 ?
> *¿ Le puedo conectar 30 parlantes 4 Ohms ?*


Es mas, predije esto! !


			
				Yo dijo:
			
		

> Mmmm a que en menos de 2 o 3 paginas maximo, tenes alguna pregunta colgada en el post, al estilo:
> "no consigo el transistor de salida XYX, puedo usar un 2N3055?"


Creo que la pregunta no viene al post, no lo tomes a mal. El fin del post era analizar las topologias finales de amplificador, no si un amplificador XXX trabaja o puede hacerlo en 1Ω.

Usa el buscador y *si no encontras nada*, abri un post con la pregunta que de seguro se llena de respuestas.
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (May 4, 2009)

LuisGrillo, pasá por este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...adores-seleccionar-transistor-adecuado-18426/

Ahí está lo que preguntás.

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo (May 4, 2009)

ok, gracias =)


----------

